# ET200S FC (Frequenzumrichter)



## Ide (26 Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Frequenzumrichtern? Möchte gerne max. drei Stück in Klemmkisten in einer Anlage einsetzen. Ich hab nur bedenken wegen der Belüftung der Klemmkisten da ich in der Anlage nur sehr ungerne auf Lüfter zurückgreifen würde. Reichen wohl diese Druckausgleichsstopfen?


----------



## oliverlorenz (26 Mai 2009)

Ich denke die Löcher der Druckausgleichsstopfen reichen nicht aus.
Aber es gibt von Rittal sogenannte Kiemenbleche vieleicht ist das was für deine Anwendung.


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2009)

Also mit den Druckausgleichsstopfen hast du keinen nennenswerten Luftaustausch.

Ein Großteil der Wärme kann auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad über das Gehäuse abgeführt werden.

Ob das ausreicht hängt aber davon ab, wie lange und mit welcher Last (Frequenz) wie viele gleichzeitig etc ...

Wenn die 10x / Stunde für 2 Minuten laufen ist das eher kein Problem,
bei Dauerbetrieb wirds schon schwieriger...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (26 Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte Rittal da eine Software namens Therm. Da kann man für verschiedene Schrankgrössen und Bestückung (Relais, FUs, SPSen usw.) berechnen welche Lüfterleistung (oder ob überhaupt) notwendig ist usw. Ich glaube das die Software gratis war. Da musst du aber mal auf der Website gucken


----------



## Ide (29 Mai 2009)

Hat die Dinger denn schon jemand eingesetzt?


----------



## Oliver (14 Juni 2009)

Ich hab die schon oft angeschaut, aber die bekommste ja fast nicht kaufmännisch gerechtfertigt.

Oder hat man technisch ein bedeudeten Vorteil ?


----------



## JensCS (19 Juni 2009)

Ich habe die FUs schon etwas länger im Einsatz.
Laufen völlig problemlos.
IBN war auch ziemlich simpel.
Das mit der wärme hängt natürlich von vielen Faktoren ab.
Wie groß wird den die Kiste und was für leistugwn haben die Fus?


----------



## Ide (19 Juni 2009)

Hallo Jens!
Vielen Dank für die Infos!! Gut zu wissen...

Also das mit der Belüftung hat sich geklärt. Es gibt da ein schönes Programm von Rittal :TOOL:


----------



## Ide (8 Juli 2010)

Kann man die FC auch im IT-Netz betreiben???


----------



## LEDSsuck (23 Juli 2010)

Jo, FC302 -> EMV- Filter über Parameter abschalten. Ansonsten FC301 ohne EMV- Filter bestellen.


----------



## Ide (3 September 2010)

LEDSsuck schrieb:


> Jo, FC302 -> EMV- Filter über Parameter abschalten. Ansonsten FC301 ohne EMV- Filter bestellen.



Wo kann ich diese FC301/FC301 finden??? Ich finde dazu gar nichts??


Im der Bedienungsanleitung des ET200S FC steht:


> Das Leistungsteil IPM25 des  Frequenzumrichters ET 200S FC ist für den direkten Betrieb an​ TN- und TT-Netzen mit  geerdetem Nullleiter mit einer Nennspannung von 3 AC 380 V bis 3 AC 480 V ausgelegt.




Aber was spricht eigentlich gegen den Einsatz im IT-Netz?


----------



## MSB (3 September 2010)

Rein von der Typbezeichnung her hat "LEDSsuck" die Siemens FC's mit den Danfoss FC's verwechselt,
das hatte mit Siemens also rein gar nichts zu tun:
http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Products/Frequency+Converters.htm

Mfg
Manuel


----------

